# YaHoo



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Results are in for cellarmasters competition in LA. My country apple took a gold and orange/chocolate port took best of show.


----------



## almargita (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow!!! Great job Dan........ 

Al


----------



## UBB (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats! Do you share recipe's? If I am out of line for asking my apologies.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2011)

Way to go Dan!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Dan


----------



## Flem (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Dan!


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 21, 2011)

sweet, way to go Dan


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 21, 2011)

Nicely done Grasshopper! :>


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh and pics of the hardware or it never happened!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Dan. I suppose we can start looking for your first book fairly soon.

It's a bird...it's a plane...it's Super Dan!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

UBB said:


> Congrats! Do you share recipe's? If I am out of line for asking my apologies.





ibglowin said:


> Oh and pics of the hardware or it never happened!



UBB, we have an entire thread on making wine from Apple Cider and you will see what I did. The Chocolate/Orange Port is and RJS Product available only by preorder in the Fall. You can check our sponsors and see if they have any left.

Mike we don't get the Medals or notes until sometime in January.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations Dan, I saw that earlier today in my email. I entered only one bottle and got HM. Kind of disapointing but I knoew better than to enter the bottle that I did. It was a blend that my wife and I made and just loved but is a bit out of the ordinary. She loves it so much insisted I enter it. I also realized that almost all of the wines that placed were 09s and 08s. Really anxious to see the judges comments.It's a gold to us and isn't that what matters.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2011)

That crud took best of show!!! OCP!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Congratulations Dan, I saw that earlier today in my email. I entered only one bottle and got HM. Kind of disapointing but I knoew better than to enter the bottle that I did. It was a blend that my wife and I made and just loved but is a bit out of the ordinary. She loves it so much insisted I enter it. I also realized that almost all of the wines that placed were 09s and 08s. Really anxious to see the judges comments.It's a gold to us and isn't that what matters.





Wade E said:


> That crud took best of show!!! OCP!!! LOL




Tony, I have said it over and over, I believe competitions are very subjective tot he indivdual judges. Many times I have entered the same wine in different competitions and they go from gold to nothing.I made a Cherry/chocolate which I don't think very much of yet but entered it anyways in one competition and it took a second place. The most important thing is make what your spouse (they support the habbit) likes first and you second. Then make what your friends like.

As far as Wades comment goes he made this wine several years ago and hated it. He sent me a bottled and I liked it enough to order a kit last year and two more this year.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> The most important thing is make what your spouse (they support the habbit) likes first and you second. Then make what your friends like.



Best in Show in Philosophy too! Thanks.


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations Dan


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Dan, doesn't really surpise me none on the Country Apple.


----------



## BobF (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 22, 2011)

Congradulations!! I know you work very hard on your wine. Great job!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 22, 2011)

Congradulations!

You have it wrong... 

When you get best of show, it is because you have very decerning judges with impecable taste. 

When you do not place at all, it is because the judges got drunk while tasting the entries!

LOL 

johnT


----------



## J-Gee (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey!!...congratulations,Dan.


----------

